# Software for Casio cassiopeia PV-400plus



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Casio cassiopeia PV-400plus pocket viewer : PC Synch program for it?

My PDA, "casio cassiopeia PV-400plus" (pocket viewer) came with a primitive program "PC Synch" to use. I lost the software; I already checked casio.com. I did not see it for my model. I need the original "PC synch" version or updated version or a better more user-friendly compatible non-casio software (PDA PC synchronize program for windows XP like "DD-Link" which listed other casio compatible PDA software they made but not for my exact model number; I need it to work on XP. I think the original software did work on XP. The PDA software "DD-Link" for Casio & others for windows/mac "DD-Link" which did not list my model number at : http://web.interware.hu/pclink/addleir.html
looked much more user-friendly which I would prefer than original casio "PC Synch". It did list similar model numbers: PVS-400; mine is PV-400plus (pocket viewer with 4 MB of RAM.) 
I would be thankful for someone finding XP compatible software (original casio "PC Synch" or updated; or a better more user-friendly non-casio software program compatible with XP and this PDA like the "DD-Link" for other models of the Casio PDA.

I bought this around 2002. It still sells for $90.00 now 5 years later on Amazon.com even though it only has 4 MB of RAM. Eventually I would rather get a new PDA with pocket viewer type functions and not video or audio or excel, etc. Mainly I just want to store text and large amounts of it along with a 'tablet' mode where I could write and store notes on the PDA blank screen with the plastic 'stylus'--pen.

Certainly I don't think this 5-year-old PDA device is worth $90. So I would welcome any suggestions for a new one, preferably in the $25-$125 range. I know I saw a full size clipboard which records your handwriting as you write on a sheet of paper on top of it. This was $99 I believe at newegg or tigerdirect in a catalog I saw some months ago which I would like to get something like that if the new PDA's are no longer cheap for even the basic PDA I bought 5 years ago.

At the moment I don't know where to get that clipboard other than checking back with a newegg or tigerdirect catalog. If anyone knows about that kind of clipboard device please let me know since it cost about the same as my old PDA and allows for writing on a full sheet of paper instead of just the small PDA screen. I would like to get both: a basic PDA for compact size and the clipboard handwriting digitizer/image storage for home use.
Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So this isn't it?
http://world.casio.com/pv/download/en/pcs/win_40.html

This looks like a link to an older version 3.02
http://ftp.casio.co.jp/pub/pv/download/en/osup/750/PCSYEN302U.EXE


----------



## RyanC321 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Squashman,

I never saw that page. I typed my device name for drivers on casio.com but the U.S. Site and I noticed your link has "world.casio..." in it and maybe my model was too old so they didn't return that information.

Thanks! I'm going to see if that will work or if it is for another model.

Thanks!,
Ryan


----------

